# Marshy Hope Creek 1-18-17



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I was hoping for yellow perch this morning, but no perch today. I did catch a few crappie. Great weather to get out and fish. I hope it stays like this for the week end for you working guys. Fish didn't hit good this morning.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep, solunar forecast is not good now in between moons.
It'll pick up next week.

Prove me wrong. I'll be watching your posts.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT, could not prove you wrong this morning. One bass is all for me this morning. But I did see a guy with minnows under a bobber catch a few pickerel in the marina. Fish might hit tomorrow. Who knows? I will be watching a lot of TV tomorrow.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

NO! No TV! 

Get out there and fish man! Solunar might not be good but conditions will be favorable for mid January. Low 50's and no wind.

I'll be fishing ponds and spillways in Delaware this weekend near Millsboro. See if I can get into a morning bite of some sort. :fishing:
Can't wait to get out there after being stuck in the shop all week.

So much for a Chopper Bluefish/Striper run on the beaches this winter.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

OK CYT, you talked me into going fishing. I will go for a few Hrs. this morning. Don't forget Broad Creek spillway in Delaware. I'm having a hard time placing Millsboro. I probably have been there a hundred times. Good luck CYT.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Andy,
That was a nice LM Bass I saw you catch yesterday morning..


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Grady-Black said:


> Andy,
> That was a nice LM Bass I saw you catch yesterday morning..


 Was that you fishing the river. That was the first time I have ever caught a bass in the middle of the creek. Did the yellow perch bite for you. I should have came over and talked with you.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> OK CYT, you talked me into going fishing. I will go for a few Hrs. this morning. Don't forget Broad Creek spillway in Delaware. I'm having a hard time placing Millsboro. I probably have been there a hundred times. Good luck CYT.


Ok thanks. Will be looking at a few different spillways Sat am.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

andypat said:


> Was that you fishing the river. That was the first time I have ever caught a bass in the middle of the creek. Did the yellow perch bite for you. I should have came over and talked with you.


I didn't get a bite. 
Caught some keeper size White Perch in Tuckahoe Creek Sat. with Surfdog though..
GB


----------

